# Not Bad For The Money...



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Most of my cordless tools are 18 volt DeWalt tools. They work great but they are heavy. Like Rich99, I wanted a lightweight cordless drill. I chose the 12 volt Hitachi with the lithium ion battery. It is lightweight, has great balance and just feels right in my hand. It has plenty of power and it is a full feature drill with variable speed (with 2 speed ranges) and a clutch. I forget exactly how much I paid for it, but it was around $100. I could have probably bought 5 of the B&Ds for what I paid for this Hitachi - - but, for me, this was the better choice.


----------



## Rich99 (Sep 18, 2009)

right, rich… this thingy does only one thing, and not all that well… but if i drill all my pilot holes and not expect too much from it, it will save me a lot of chucking and unchucking of my big drills, and after all, time is money… oh wait, i'm retired.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't know about retired, bearded men named "Rich". Look's like we both qualify for that designation.


----------



## Rich99 (Sep 18, 2009)

too bad our names don't describe our financial situation… but it's good to be lion-hearted.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

I have the Ryobi version of the mini-drill. I like them because they are useful for assembly, woodworking or otherwise. Small enough to have in the pocket when tooling around the house. Never know what needs tightening and a little easier than lugging the 18 volt around in the holster.

Thanks for the review,

David


----------



## araldite (Jan 29, 2009)

I just picked up a very light weight 12 volt Makita for about $100 that came with an extra lithium battery. The batterys charge in about 15 minutes. Great little drill/driver that works just as well as my big old Dewalt 14 volt. It's so small and light you can just stick it in your pocket. Worth every penny and no frustrations.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've had Boschies small lithium battery mini-drill for some time it too was about $100 and it does a great job for it's size and power.


----------



## PhineasWhipsnake (Jan 20, 2010)

I have the Bosch version of that tool, plus the Bosch i-Driver, as I do a lot of removal & replacement of subassemblies in medical imaging equipment. I formely used the DeWalt 7.2V unit, but found it too heavy and crude compared to the Bosch. I see now that Makita and Milwaukee have similar units out there. I tried a couple of the cheapies at first, but they just didn't perform well enough.


----------

